# Get Safari to "Open" Files Rather then Save them?



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

Is this possible for such files as torrents?


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

You have to save something before you can open it. Safari can be set to open safe files after you download them, but torrents are not considered safe files. Personally, I would never use a feature that would automatically open anything that I download, but I guess for some it could be a useful feature.

I have not done it, but I am sure you can do what you are wanting easily using automator.


----------



## sim.all (Jul 17, 2005)

Anyway, personally, when I open a torrent file it opens azureus and it dosen't even add the torrent file as I have to drag and drop it. So if you're using azureus I don't see the point of having this feature.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I am using Acquisition for my torrents and p2p. Purchased it the other day.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

silentsim said:


> I am using Acquisition for my torrents and p2p. *Purchased* it the other day.


I love the *irony*.


----------



## silentsim (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't use torrents to pirate-merely its an awsome way to exchange files amongst my peers(work files, pictures ETC) Sends alot faster then iChat or Adium.


----------



## ekologik (Mar 14, 2008)

i realize this post is rather old but here's a link i found for future people who search this thread. 

How to automatically open .torrent and other files in Safari. : Manuel Studer


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend Azereus - it's not native, and it tends to hog up a lot of resources. Use something light and Mac-ified such as Transmission (what I use, it's fantastic) or Utorrent, which recently was released for Mac.

Just an FYI.


----------



## ekologik (Mar 14, 2008)

MrsMime said:


> I wouldn't recommend Azereus - it's not native, and it tends to hog up a lot of resources. Use something light and Mac-ified such as Transmission (what I use, it's fantastic) or Utorrent, which recently was released for Mac.
> 
> Just an FYI.


hey thanks for the info about uTorrent, i didn't realize they had a native mac version, and it supports encryption according to the FAQ (though the v # seems to be specific to the windows app so i'll see). encryption is the main reason i use azureus. this looks amazing, i'll give it a shot. i didn't like utorrent on my windows machine about three years ago, but this looks like a native app and not a port and it looks like a much nicer experience than vuze/azureus with their cumbersome interface. thanks mrs. mime.

i don't recommend using transmission. it's not as fast as vuze and it's not encrypted. it is pretty though.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

No prob!  I used uTorrent myself back when I had a PC, but I'm not going to spring for it yet as apparently it's still in it's buggy beta stage. I've tried Azereus but just didn't like it. So even though it's not that fast, I'm going to stick with Transmission until uTorrent is ready.


----------



## ekologik (Mar 14, 2008)

when i had a pc i used bitcomet and really liked that. i found it very lightweight and easy to use and it got the job done. i tried utorrent on my pc and didn't like it. vuze almost killed my pc.

i've tried utorrent but the problem with that is you can't make torrent files. transmission can make torrent files, and much more easily than vuze. i just wish it was as fast as vuze.

apparently transmission *does* support encryption after all. that must be a relatively new feature because that was the main reason i was sticking with vuze.

i have 1 GB of ram and can't use vuze while doing other things but transmission doesn't get in the way. even though it's slower i think i might stick with transmission just because it's easier on my computer and it makes torrent files. it also seems to display any and all information i could ever need in such a small window. i've resurrected transmission from the pit of my applications folder, and i'll stick with it for now, even though it's slow compared to vuze. it seems about the same speed as utorrent though, but transmission has more features it seems (making torrents for example) so i don't see any reason to go with utorrent at the moment.. yet.


----------



## MrsMime (Sep 8, 2008)

I've used Bitcomet as well, I really liked the integrated browser so that I could look for my torrents within the application itself. That was nice. 
However, I found uTorrent to be much faster so I switched. I haven't noticed Transmission being any slower than uTorrent was on my PC so I have nothing to complain about. And you're right, it is very lightweight, I've almost always got it running in the background and if it weren't for the download finished noises, I'd forget it was even there.


----------

